# Breaking the 2 Commandment



## ReederKidsMom (Oct 9, 2006)

I was wondering how other reformers interpret Exodus 20:4 and how they deal with it.

Exodus 20:4"You shall not make for yourself a carved image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth. 5You shall not bow down to them or serve them, for I the LORD your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children to the third and the fourth generation of those who hate me, 6but showing steadfast love to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments.” ESV

I am preparing a study for my home school daughter on the Ten Commandments, and as I was looking over the commandments and preparing to teach her. I realized that most of my materials were actually breaking this command. We have bibles with Jesus on the front, and coloring pages of Jesus, even bible videos with the stories of Jesus. 

Should I cover up the images, throw away the videos? I was wondering how others deal with this. I was raised with images all around me, and I never thought of it being a sin, until I began teaching my child. I am looking for advice with how others handle this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## SRoper (Oct 9, 2006)

When I was growing up, I had a friend whose parents didn't think the strategically placed foliage was enough to cover Adam and Eve in their illustrated bible, so they went over them with black marker. Maybe you can do something similar. It's good that you are taking this issue seriously!


----------

